# Need recommendations for truck lighting



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd suggest marine supply websites for the lights. They should be relatively robust and waterproof. Just watch the voltage. Many larger boats use 40VDC.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Disclaimer: I have not used these products yet, nor bought from the site yet.

Here are some T5 looking strip lights

Here are some LED flat panels

I don't know what color temps they offer or have in stock, but I've looked at them both over a few years contemplating buying some for the van... I still might.

These are just a couple options... There are many out there. You could even do 12 volt LED pot lights!


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> I'd suggest marine supply websites for the lights. They should be relatively robust and waterproof. Just watch the voltage. Many larger boats use 40VDC.



I was thinking boat lights or maybe off-road type of lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

